# How to sharp it up?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

I got an sharping stone from Ebay 240/800 and I try to get sharping up my Glock Knife.
An small angle but the Knife isnt sharp. Any recommendation?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

User Name said:


> I got an sharping stone from Ebay 240/800 and I try to get sharping up my Glock Knife.
> An small angle but the Knife isnt sharp. Any recommendation?


From many of your earlier posts, its probably a good thing. You'd cut your damn finger off.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

User Name said:


> I got an sharping stone from Ebay 240/800 and I try to get sharping up my Glock Knife.
> An small angle but the Knife isnt sharp. Any recommendation?


Be sure to unload it first. I tried sharpening my Glock and damn near shot my leg off!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Remember it's the angle of the Dangle=the cube of the tube. Did you factor that in?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Someone needs to learn more about sharpening knives... if you can't put a razor edge on any knife than you really suck at sharpening and should have your chit pulled... "the skill of a survivalist can be easily measured by the sharpness of their blade" apparently you suck!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you cannot sharpen a knife by hand-- get one of those crutches ie sharpening things--


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Youtube is your friend:



 USE IT!


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> I tried sharpening my Glock and damn near shot my leg off!


so dont use an spring during sharping.
So what does I need to adjust? the angle? stone?


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

User Name said:


> so dont use an spring during sharping.
> So what does I need to adjust? the angle? stone?


I usually use a Japanese angle stone slip-knot. That works pretty well as long as I remember to unload it.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Serious answer just for the fun of it. Most mass produced knives are sharpened hollow ground. So the first time you sharpen it on a stone you have to change the edge to flat.
This takes time and skill, so perhaps you should have a professional make the change for you, and you can go from there.

Here's a link to splain it,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grind

Good luck.

CT.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Is it possible User Name is a distant relative of Fred.Garvin?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I cheat. It works.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

If you want to use a whet stone, old school here is a decent video






I produced it a few years back, quarter million hits, about as good as my restringing a crossbow videos


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Someone needs to learn more about sharpening knives... if you can't put a razor edge on any knife than you really suck at sharpening and should have your chit pulled... "the skill of a survivalist can be easily measured by the sharpness of their blade" apparently you suck!


Apparently I suck at life.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> I cheat. It works.


That is a 10 point deduction in man skills.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I get mine sharpened at gunshows in my area. Old man uses a belt sander and a buffing wheel. They come back like a razor.

I don't use a knife much so they stay sharp. I like the old man and he loves what he does.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If I say what I want to say I will be band , so here is the best thing I can come up with ,,,,,,,,,,, If you are that stupid , you don't need a knife to begin with .


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just use a quality American stone.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My Swiss Army knives (the red handle type and aluminum handle type) are great for about 2-3 years, after that ... So I've tried all sorts of sharpening stones, rod, etc. and the blade only got a tad sharp. I even challenged a guy "hawking" ceramic rods sharpening system at the WI state fair. Told him if he could sharpen it , I'd buy it. "I love a challenge," he said and fired up his PA and began talking to anyone who would listen. He changed through the rods 3 times and five minutes later handed it back to me. "Get the f%@k out here and take this F'ing knife with you!"
So a few years later, I saw on the Military channel a show featuring the Swill eqiv. of our Seals. One guy was sharpening an aluminum handled knife like mine on a file. Ran downstairs, found a fine mill file and in 20 seconds I had a sharp knife. I have to sharpen it every few weeks, but it is sharp. I have to buy a new file about twice a year. I finally found a SS fine mill file (for SS), but lost the 2 knives in the move. My new Swiss knife is still sharp, so I haven't tried it yet on the SS file.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Any recommendations on a wet stone? I want up my man card and be able to shave my arms.😁


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> I cheat. It works.


Very useful tool. Dont bother me a bit to use something similar depending on the knife. The hard yup kraut knives like Hinkles can sure profit from it then finished up on the steel. I have a set of Forschner Victonox kitchen knives made by Yummpin Yimminies in Sweden. All they ever need is the steel. Love them knives. Thats the brand all the grocery store butchers use around here.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

take it to the hardware store and ask them if they can put an edge on it for yah.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I get mine sharpened at gunshows in my area. Old man uses a belt sander and a buffing wheel. They come back like a razor.
> 
> I don't use a knife much so they stay sharp. I like the old man and he loves what he does.


I almost thought you were talking about me at first, only difference is I don't do gun shows.

The only ones I have trouble with are the ones I made out of D-2,just plain tough steel.

USER, depending on how dull the blade is, you may be using the wrong grit stones.

240/800 is way to fine, I use for stones, medium and fine India and hard Arkansas.

In the kitchen I use a ceramic rod for touchup in place of burnishing steel..

80 for rough and 120 for finish grit size wise will do you.

If you can't match the angle, you should not be sharpening or using a knife.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

You can harvest a ceramic rod out of a high pressure sodium light bulb. Great to sharpen yo blade


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

tmorrow i will try again.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

SecretPrepper said:


> That is a 10 point deduction in man skills.


No, it's a 10 point addition for time management.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I went to Lowe's and got an 8 inch mill bastard file for butcher knives and such. It works great and it should work well on your Glock knife, just take it easy until you get a good feel of how much metal you are taking off. I have one like this, a Kobalt 8 inch mill bastard, it costs about 9 bucks. 
Get a good carborundum bench stone while you are there, it is a man made stone and it works pretty well. Twenty bucks should cover both items.
View attachment 14537

PS: This one is good for hatchets and axes too, it is a good general purpose file.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a hand made skinning knife made out of a file. It takes an loses an edge real quick. It must have been a soft file.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> I cheat. It works.


I learned on flat, oil stones 50 years ago.
Starting mid-70's I began using a Lanskey System, with clamp on angle guides and stones with guide rods. You can get really sharp, precise angled blades with these. But it just became too much work.
Wore out 2 of the Lanskey's over the next 30 years, still have another one out in the barn.

Today I simply use a Smith's that is even simpler than the one illustrated above. It is pocket size, carbide for initial strokes on one side, ceramic for final hone on the other side. Cost is $3.98. Only trouble is bayonet blades are too thick to fit in the slots. They call for the Lanskey.

Oh, man card? See my sig line for that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My grandfather taught me that all you need is spit and grit. Just about anything can be used to sharpen a decent knife as long as it has some grit(you provide the spit).
One of the best edges I ever put on a pocket knife was done using the bottom of a coffee mug.


----------

